# Help with lower abs??how to lose belly fat on lower stomach



## BritishPitbull (Oct 9, 2008)

ok i weigh 79kg

body fat bout 13 percent

my upper abs look fine and i can see them but i have this little layer of fat under my belly button sort of like this picture i seen

http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/img/user_images/11630122/progresspic/507932orig.jpg

can anyone point point me in the right direction of how to lose this.

iv just started a clean diet around 2200 cals a day 300 grams of protein and limit my carbs to 1st thing in the morning and b4 and after my workout.

i train 5 times a week and run nearly everyday.

i really wanna get the flat cover model abs as it would complete my look,

thanks for any help.


----------



## vandangos (Feb 25, 2009)

do all of your cardio on an empty stomach, i.e when you wake up, without eating anything.


----------



## powerlifter8 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have this exact same thing, uneven dsitribution of fat on my abs, I have 4 abs atm but there is a bit more on the 3rd row down...daft really as I have a good adonis belt, vascularity pretty much everywhere etc. The only way around it is to keep losing fat...it will go eventually.


----------



## BritishPitbull (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah man im the same as you, pretty lean everywere else except there, its pretty frustrating gonna keep up the cardio,mite start sum early morning stuff 2morrow.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

All it is is bodyfat. It will go eventually but it just takes time and dedication.


----------



## tompei (Aug 8, 2008)

Echoing what everyone else has said, I am in a similar situation... currently trying to shed abdominal fat so good luck!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

would one of those fat burning belts help which you wrap aruond the waist and do cardio on the treadmill with, you could buy them from argos for like 4 quid


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

want2getstrong said:


> would one of those fat burning belts help which you wrap aruond the waist and do cardio on the treadmill with, you could buy them from argos for like 4 quid


Elaborate please.


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

Mix it up, instead of "running everyday", do some interval cross training. Shock your body.


----------



## sidefx (Nov 28, 2009)

join the army, mine vanished pretty quickly hahaha just dont join an armored regiment, fat tankies


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

want2getstrong said:


> would one of those fat burning belts help which you wrap aruond the waist and do cardio on the treadmill with, you could buy them from argos for like 4 quid





Brandl said:


> Elaborate please.


No, they're gimmicks. Lose more bf, the roll will go.


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

If you are holding fat around the umbilical region but not anywhere else you should supplement to control cortisol as holding more fat in this area is usually an indicator of higher cortisol activity.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

T.F. said:


> No, they're gimmicks. Lose more bf, the roll will go.


O I thought they worked for me

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Waist-Trimmer-Belt-Neoprene---NEW_W0QQitemZ220466211640QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=6391b5551250a0aad3c6e616ffe6abc7

one of these


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

so are you guys suggesting the guy does running cardio or fast walk lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

dixie normus said:


> If you are holding fat around the umbilical region but not anywhere else you should supplement to control cortisol as holding more fat in this area is usually an indicator of higher cortisol activity.


Yep, and work to lose the weight too!

Adding in supp's to control he cortisol is the main step (phosphatidyl serine and high dose vit c are the two I like), as well as to try and work out what's causing the excess cortisol if that is the problem (normally long term lack of sleep & too much stress or too much alcohol).

Once you've stopped the problems of fat distrubtion on the lower abs from cortisol though, although you won't desposit it there like that anymore you won't get rid of what's already there unless you diet or start some cardio!


----------



## tostosbe (Jan 15, 2011)

Developing a lean, flat stomach takes time and patience, especially when it comes to those last few pounds in those hard to lose places. The lower abdominal fat and "love handles" can be two of the most stubborn and exercise-resistant areas from which to lose abdominal fat.


----------



## JPN (Nov 30, 2010)

Interval training is what you want.

For 20 mins on the running machine do 1 minute jog 1 min sprint.

So basically jogging is your recovery time.

Also set both your jogging and running speed on the treadmill so you have to hit that speed.

Beware it's tough but the fat will burn right off you!!

This is great for boosting stamina as well.

When I first started I think it was 9.5km/h jog speed and 15.5km/h sprint speed. I did it for 15 minutes. Felt exhausted

Try it out you will feel a difference straight away.

Check out my site The Body 4 U Now under How to lose belly fat for tips on fitness and weight loss


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Is it not just a case of diet !!!

Lower your bodyfat and the bottom abs will show


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

During the summer months i did 250 leg raises a night just before i went to bed (started off at about 50 a night and worked my way up) and this worked brilliantly for me.

Unfortunately i got lazy and started to bulk up and seem to of lost my six pack :tongue:


----------

